# New Surge, am i understanding it correctly?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So....
. the surge customers pay 3X or whatever more and the next customer doesn't get hit with the surge, but the driver gets paid the bonus.


Without being able to see the math itself, my suspicion is..

If the surge hits $2.oo they are charging the customer 2X

Now there's 10 customers getting charged 2X, (assuming min fare is exactly $6.00 to simplify the math) that is $60 in surges that uber collected from customers.

Now 6 drivers get paid surge rates, that's $12.00

4 drivers got fares from the surge zone without getting paid surges (something that seems possible correct?)

And 2 drivers didn't get surge fares at all, but still got $2.00 bonus to the next fare.

That's another $4.00

The net result is $16 paid to drivers for $60 of surges collected from passengers?

Is this what's going on?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I think you have the gist of it. It seems essentially like a redistribution of surge dollars to a bigger number drivers. Basically, to the loyal ants that drive harder and not smarter and were always crying about driving to the red cloud only to see it disappear, Uber threw them a bone. Or that's how they want it to appear anyway. 

The key, however, as you noted, is that Uber is almost certainly skimming even more profit from this giant surge "slushfund". They want us to believe they can better distribute all the surge payments of the drivers to their workforce. We'll likely never know the full details, but this is a safe assumption considering with whom we're dealing here.

Bottom line, surge is officially dead, for drivers not riders of course. Drivers are now locked into their miserable rates with no possibility to change and are offered $3-18 "bribes" to take more risky rides. Our response should be a giant "no thank you" when it goes nationwide.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

it is NOTHING but a transfer of the surge from the passenger to boobers coffers. they will still be charging the customer a multiplier (say 2.5x) while you, the driver, will get a laughable $3.50 flat rate "bonus" for your extra effort of braving crowds, traffic, and drunk drivers. it will not be worth your time to work events or rush hour anymore. the other fun part is you don't get your "bonus" until you accept ANOTHER ride after your initial surge ride. So if you want your bonus, you're going to have to accept that 4.1 rated pool ride that is 15 minutes away from you.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

This change eliminated surge. Surge was an increased fare multiplier based on supply and demand. The new "surge" is just a bonus that you are getting for not rejecting rides and, if I understand it, also accepting the next incoming ping. I don't really drive Uber but this is my understanding. Uber is pocketing the surge. You're just pocketing a little bonus.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is scamming hard.
Yes.
You understood it correctly.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

Correct,
Given it can be short trip insurance if we can convince them to change it up a little.

That being when the multiplier reasonably works in our favor then we should get paid the multiplier and thus the surge is adjusted.

We need to be loud about that. If you’re gonna charge the rider double, pay me accordingly. I’ll happily embrace the short ones with this guarantee but I can’t see whether the trip is 0.5 miles or 10 miles when I accept, and the 10 mile ones just don’t seem to be paying accordingly,


----------

